# error: FAILED postinst 2816 na emerge -u system

## alex_brouwer

Heb weer eens te veel vertrouwen gehad...

Emerge -u system (na eers emerge sync) stopt met de foutmelding:

FAILED postinst 2816

Emerge is op dat moment bezig glibc te vervangen.

Wat me ook opviel was dat de 2.4.21-r1 kernel sources geemerged werden (ik heb 2.6.3!).

X draait bij mij bewust niet omdat het een webserver is (niet nodig).

Na deze fout kan ik ook op de console niet meer inloggen!

Heb nu nog 1 console sessie op root over....

De online-shop op deze server doet het nog.... Hoe nu verder?

Geen idee wat nu te doen HELP  :Sad: 

----------

## GuidoJ

Kun je wat meer fout-/logmeldingen posten, want deze informatie is wat beperkt. Daarnaast, weet je zeker dat het gaat om 2.4.21- kernel en niet 2.4.21-headers? Dit is een essentieel verschil!

Helaas is dit een typisch voorbeeld van een "fout bericht"; feitelijk zeg je niet meer dan "help, hij doet 't niet". Misschien kun je aangeven om wat voor systeem het gaat, welke USE, CFLAGS instellingen je gebruikt, of je misschien "test-packages" gebruikt (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch"?) en wat je gedaan hebt om erachter te komen wat er precies mis is gegaan. Zonder dit soort informatie kunnen wij ook niet veel.

----------

## alex_brouwer

Ben inderdaad wat haastig en paniekerig van start gegaan, mijn verontschuldigingen hiervoor.

Eerste puntje: inderdaad linux-headers-2.4.21-r1

Ik gebruik linux kernel sources 2.6.3-gentoo-r1

Mijn /etc/make.conf

=============

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="mmx sse cjk junit odbc offensive pic samba slp snmp socks3 tiff vim-with-x xvid xml xslt gd png jpeg apache2 sasl -3dnow -gdbm -esd -gnome -gtk"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://212.219.247.10/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://212.219.247.12/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://212.219.247.11/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://212.219.247.10/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://212.219.247.12/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

=======================================

Het systeem draait in VMWARE workstation 4.0.5 build-6030 op een pentium 4 met M$-windows XP prof.

Ik heb wel eens wat problemen met vmware, maar dat beperkt zich meestal tot installatie.

De enigste log die ik tot nog toe gevonden heb: /var/log/emerge.log

============================================

Hier alles nog ok (sitecopy geemerged)

-------------------

1086813306: Started emerge on: Jun 09, 2004 22:35:06

1086813306:  *** emerge  sitecopy

1086813307:  >>> emerge (1 of 2) dev-libs/libxml-1.8.17-r2 to /

1086813307:  === (1 of 2) Cleaning (dev-libs/libxml-1.8.17-r2::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libxml/libxml-1.8.17-r2.ebuild)

1086813309:  === (1 of 2) Compiling/Merging (dev-libs/libxml-1.8.17-r2::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libxml/libxml-1.8.17-r2.ebuild)

1086813581:  === (1 of 2) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-libs/libxml-1.8.17-r2::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libxml/libxml-1.8.17-r2.ebuild)

1086813586:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-libs/libxml

1086813586:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1086813586:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 2) dev-libs/libxml-1.8.17-r2 to /

1086813586:  >>> emerge (2 of 2) net-misc/sitecopy-0.13.4 to /

1086813586:  === (2 of 2) Cleaning (net-misc/sitecopy-0.13.4::/usr/portage/net-misc/sitecopy/sitecopy-0.13.4.ebuild)

1086813588:  === (2 of 2) Compiling/Merging (net-misc/sitecopy-0.13.4::/usr/portage/net-misc/sitecopy/sitecopy-0.13.4.ebuild)

1086813737:  === (2 of 2) Updating world file (net-misc/sitecopy-0.13.4)

1086813737:  === (2 of 2) Post-Build Cleaning (net-misc/sitecopy-0.13.4::/usr/portage/net-misc/sitecopy/sitecopy-0.13.4.ebuild)

1086813739:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: net-misc/sitecopy

1086813739:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1086813740:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 2) net-misc/sitecopy-0.13.4 to /

1086813740:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1086813747:  *** exiting successfully.

1086813748:  *** terminating.

En toe gisteren (inmiddels) Emerge sync (succesvol, geen fout, wel hint om portage te vernieuwen, vandaar)

------------------------------------------------

1087353462: Started emerge on: Jun 16, 2004 04:37:42

1087353462:  *** emerge  sync

1087353462:  === sync

1087353463: >>> starting rsync with rsync://134.68.220.74/gentoo-portage

1087355482: === Sync completed with rsync://134.68.220.74/gentoo-portage

1087355717:  *** terminating.

Dus goed geluisterd: Emerge portage

------------------------------------------

1087391785: Started emerge on: Jun 16, 2004 15:16:25

1087391785:  *** emerge  portage

1087391785:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.0.50-r8 to /

1087391785:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-apps/portage-2.0.50-r8::/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.0.50-r8.ebuild)

1087391786:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/portage-2.0.50-r8::/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.0.50-r8.ebuild)

1087391895:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/portage-2.0.50-r8::/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.0.50-r8.ebuild)

1087391897:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/portage

1087391902: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/portage-2.0.50-r1)

1087391919:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/portage-2.0.50-r1

1087391921:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.0.50-r8 to /

1087391921:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1087391924:  *** exiting successfully.

1087391925:  *** terminating.

Ook maar effe de toolkit: emerge gentoolkit

--------------------------------------------------

1087391951: Started emerge on: Jun 16, 2004 15:19:11

1087391951:  *** emerge  search gentoolkit

1087391963:  *** terminating.

1087391995: Started emerge on: Jun 16, 2004 15:19:55

1087391995:  *** emerge  gentoolkit

1087391995:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.0_pre8 to /

1087391995:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.0_pre8::/usr/portage/app-portage/gentoolkit/gentoolkit-0.2.0_pre8.ebuild)

1087391996:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.0_pre8::/usr/portage/app-portage/gentoolkit/gentoolkit-0.2.0_pre8.ebuild)

1087392016:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.0_pre8::/usr/portage/app-portage/gentoolkit/gentoolkit-0.2.0_pre8.ebuild)

1087392017:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-portage/gentoolkit

1087392022: === Unmerging... (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.0_pre6)

1087392028:  >>> unmerge success: app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.0_pre6

1087392030:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.0_pre8 to /

1087392030:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1087392032:  *** exiting successfully.

1087392032:  *** terminating.

Zo ver alles goed, overmoedig dan maar: emerge --update system

------------------------------------------------------

1087392139: Started emerge on: Jun 16, 2004 15:22:19

1087392139:  *** emerge --update system

1087392144:  >>> emerge (1 of 22) sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21-r1 to /

1087392144:  === (1 of 22) Cleaning (sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21-r1::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers/linux-headers-2.4.21-r1.ebuild)

1087392145:  === (1 of 22) Compiling/Merging (sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21-r1::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers/linux-headers-2.4.21-r1.ebuild)

1087392706:  === (1 of 22) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21-r1::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers/linux-headers-2.4.21-r1.ebuild)

1087392712:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-kernel/linux-headers

1087392717: === Unmerging... (sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21)

1087392724:  >>> unmerge success: sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21

1087392726:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 22) sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21-r1 to /

1087392726:  >>> emerge (2 of 22) sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r2 to /

1087392726:  === (2 of 22) Cleaning (sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r2::/usr/portage/sys-apps/baselayout/baselayout-1.9.4-r2.ebuild)

1087392728:  === (2 of 22) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r2::/usr/portage/sys-apps/baselayout/baselayout-1.9.4-r2.ebuild)

1087392814:  === (2 of 22) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r2::/usr/portage/sys-apps/baselayout/baselayout-1.9.4-r2.ebuild)

1087392816:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/baselayout

1087392821: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.6.13)

1087392838:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.6.13

1087392840:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 22) sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r2 to /

1087392840:  >>> emerge (3 of 22) sys-apps/texinfo-4.6 to /

1087392840:  === (3 of 22) Cleaning (sys-apps/texinfo-4.6::/usr/portage/sys-apps/texinfo/texinfo-4.6.ebuild)

1087392841:  === (3 of 22) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/texinfo-4.6::/usr/portage/sys-apps/texinfo/texinfo-4.6.ebuild)

1087393024:  === (3 of 22) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/texinfo-4.6::/usr/portage/sys-apps/texinfo/texinfo-4.6.ebuild)

1087393025:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/texinfo

1087393030: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/texinfo-4.5)

1087393037:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/texinfo-4.5

1087393038:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 22) sys-apps/texinfo-4.6 to /

1087393038:  >>> emerge (4 of 22) sys-devel/gcc-3.3.3-r6 to /

1087393038:  === (4 of 22) Cleaning (sys-devel/gcc-3.3.3-r6::/usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-3.3.3-r6.ebuild)

1087393041:  === (4 of 22) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/gcc-3.3.3-r6::/usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-3.3.3-r6.ebuild)

1087396994:  === (4 of 22) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-devel/gcc-3.3.3-r6::/usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-3.3.3-r6.ebuild)

1087397024:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/gcc

1087397029: === Unmerging... (sys-devel/gcc-3.3.2-r5)

1087397079:  >>> unmerge success: sys-devel/gcc-3.3.2-r5

1087397080:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 22) sys-devel/gcc-3.3.3-r6 to /

Dit is de veroorzaker lijkt me

---------------------------------

1087397080:  >>> emerge (5 of 22) sys-libs/glibc-2.3.3.20040420 to /

1087397080:  === (5 of 22) Cleaning (sys-libs/glibc-2.3.3.20040420::/usr/portage/sys-libs/glibc/glibc-2.3.3.20040420.ebuild)

1087397082:  === (5 of 22) Compiling/Merging (sys-libs/glibc-2.3.3.20040420::/usr/portage/sys-libs/glibc/glibc-2.3.3.20040420.ebuild)

1087405997:  *** terminating.

==========

Hier stopt emerge met foutmelding: FAILED postinst 2816

============

Als ik weer emerge probeer:

---------------------------------------------------

1087406285: Started emerge on: Jun 16, 2004 19:18:04

1087406285:  *** emerge --update system

1087406289:  >>> emerge (1 of 17) sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.8-r1 to /

1087406289:  === (1 of 17) Cleaning (sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.8-r1::/usr/portage/sys-devel/binutils/binutils-2.14.90.0.8-r1.ebuild)

1087406290:  *** terminating.

Emerge zegt nu:

------------------

Calculating system dependencies ....done!

>>> emerge (1 of 17) sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.8-r1 to /

#

en dat is het dan? komt zonder iets te doen terug op de prompt.

Emerge portage: zelfde verhaal.

Vanaf dit punt gaat bijna alles fout wat ik aanraak:

Had 3 console sessies op root, (X niet gestart). 

Exit gedaan op eerste sessie, daarna login: root

goed password: ----> last login.....

This is hostname (linux i686 2.6.3-gentoo-r1) 21:22:09

hostname login:

In /var/log/messages:

-------------------------

tijd login(pam_unix)[1037]: session opened for user root bu uid=0)

en op dezelfde tijd: session closed for user root

Als ik probeer m'n ntpd daemon op te starten: /etc/init.d/ntpd start

Segmentation fault

Heeft altijd prima gewerkt!

Kan nu niets meer emergen, ook geen nieuwe pakketten.

Apache, mysql, postfix en qpopper draaien gelukkig nog (webwinkel).

Heb meteen na de start van de problemen een "snapshot" gemaakt in vmware. Danmaar  reboot: reboot --> niets, systeem gaat niet down

init 6 ---> niets

init 4 ----> (zou bij mij kde moeten starten) niets.

Poweroff (in vmware), start: kernel panic, waiting 30 sec.   

Of zoiets eigenlijk meteen na de normale kernel boot, ongeveer daar waar ie voor het eerst data van de HD gaat gebruiken. 

Gebruik reiserfs, lost normaliter problemen door poweroff netjes op met journal replay.

Dus volgens mij is glibc naar de kl...

Hopenlijk is wat beter qua info...

Alvast bedankt, zit nu toch na te denken wat ik de eigenaar van die webwinkel ga zeggen....

----------

## alex_brouwer

Kijk hier maar als je wilt zien wat er op draait

www.kraaltotaal.nl

Is een kralen winkeltje  :Embarassed: 

Mocht mischien een verkeerde indruk gewekt hebben, ben voordat ik hier gepost heb al wel meer dan 3 uur aan het googlen etc. om te kijken of iemand anders dat ook heeft gehad, maar helaas....

Groetjes Alex

----------

## alex_brouwer

Ik heb na installatie van gentoo prelink een keer gedraait.

Kan dat een mede veroorzaker zijn?

Weet niet hoe ik dat kan verifieren....

----------

## alex_brouwer

na prelink -u --all

emerge -u glibc

=============

Calculating dependencies    ...done!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

 sys-libs/glibc

    selected: 2.3.2-r9

   protected: 2.3.3.20040420

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1 

>>> Unmerging sys-libs/glibc-2.3.2-r9...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

!!! FAILED prerm: 2816

=================

Precies waar de originele emerge -u system op fout liep...

Kan ook nog steeds niet inloggen op andere console

Iemand enig idee?

----------

## Bonkie

Nog nooit met prelink gewerkt ...

maar probeer eens linux-headers te upgraden naar 2.6.x en dan je gcc opnieuw te compilen.

----------

## alex_brouwer

emerge -s linux-headers 

geeft bij mij:

Latest version avail. 2.4.21-r1

Latest version installed: 2.4.21-r1

Hoe krijg ik 2.6.xxx?

Wat doen die headers eigenlijk?

----------

## alex_brouwer

In /usr/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers heb ik meerdere ebuilds waaronder: linux-headers-2.6.3-r1 (dat is de versie van mijn kernel).

Als ik doe:

Emerge linux-headers-2.6.3-r1

Calculating dependencies

!!! Problem in sys-kernel//linux-headers-2.6.3-r1 dependencies.

!!! "Specific key requires an operator (sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.3-r1) (try adding an '=')"

??? Geen idee wat ik hier mee moet...

----------

## GuidoJ

De linix-headers worden gebruikt door glibc, als ik me niet vergis. Zelf heb ik ook een 2.6 kernel en 2.4 headers, zonder problemen.

Met prelinken heb ik ook nooit gewerkt, dus daar kan ik je ook niet mee helpen.

Naar mijn idee is het inderdaad glibc die de boel verstiert. Probeer eens te zoeken in het forum op glibc problemen.

----------

## alex_brouwer

Meer info:

emerge info

==========

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Portage 2.0.50-r8 (default-x86-2004.0, gcc-3.3.3, glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r0,2.3.2-r9, 2.6.3-gentoo-r1)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.3-gentoo-r1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 Mobile CPU 1.70GHz

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.58-r1

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.7.7

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://212.219.247.10/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://212.219.247.12/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X apache2 apm arts avi berkdb cjk crypt cups encode foomaticdb gd gif gpm gtk2 imlib jpeg junit kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mpeg mysql ncurses nls odbc offensive oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl pic png python qt quicktime readline samba sasl sdl slang slp snmp socks3 spell sse ssl svga tcpd tiff truetype vim-with-x x86 xml xml2 xmms xslt xv xvid zlib"

Geprobeert emerge =linux-headers-2.6.3-r1

============================

Calculating dependencies   

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "=linux-headers-2.6.3-r1" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.3-r1 (masked by: -* keyword)

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

Als ik het een beetje begrijp is het opruimen van de oude glibc niet gelukt. Waar vind ik dat in portage ergens?

groetjes

----------

## Parasietje

Ik heb het gevoel dat er iets is misgelopen bij de installatie van glibc. Glibc zijn libs die de meest gangbare functies voor alle programma's bevatten. Als glibc fucked is, kan je natuurlijk geen enkel met glibc-gelinkt programma draaien. Het slimst is, om onder een andere machine de versie van glibc die je aan het installeren was, te builden en er een pakket van te maken. Die moet je dan op de een of andere manier in je b0rked gentoo box krijgen.

Veel succes! Als je iemand nodig hebt om een glibc'tje te builden, icq of mail me dan maar.

----------

## alex_brouwer

Parasietje bedankt voor je aanbod, mischien hou ik je er nog aan   :Very Happy: 

Ik kan nog wel een "hello world" c-prog compileren en runnen. worden hierbij geen libc functies gebruikt?

Heb nog geen idee hoe een glibc stand alone te bouwen en die dan er overheen te tarren of zo. Nu denk ik echter wel dat glibc wel goed aangemaakt is, maar niet goed geinstalleerd. Dit omdat het fout liep op de deinstallatie van de vorige glibc.

Omdat het winkeltje op dit moment nog in de lucht is en er een aantal klanten bezig zijn, wacht ik even. Zal eerst een suspend doen in vmware, waarna ik een copie kan maken in een nieuwe virtuele machine. Daar kan ik dan naar hartelust mee stoeien (dat is weer het voordeel van vmware). 

Kan ik nu met een commando kijken welke glibc versie gentoo denkt dat actief is?

Alvast iedereen bedankt,

groetjes

Alex

----------

## Bonkie

 *alex_brouwer wrote:*   

> Kan ik nu met een commando kijken welke glibc versie gentoo denkt dat actief is?

 

```
/lib/libc.so.6
```

----------

## alex_brouwer

Aha, dus

ls -l /lib

=========

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    6848 Jun 16 16:41 cpp

drwxr-xr-x 8 root root     288 Jun 16 15:32 dev-state

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root      88 Mar  5 00:18 evms

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   83424 Mar  4 21:47 ld-2.3.2.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   78728 Jun 16 19:12 ld-2.3.3.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      11 Jun 16 19:12 ld-linux.so.2 -> ld-2.3.3.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     579 Jun 16 19:12 ld_pic.map

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    3828 Mar  4 21:47 libBrokenLocale-2.3.2.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    3864 Jun 16 19:12 libBrokenLocale-2.3.3.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      24 Jun 16 19:13 libBrokenLocale.so.1 -> libBrokenLocale-2.3.3.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    1358 Jun 16 19:12 libBrokenLocale_pic.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root      69 Jun 16 19:12 libBrokenLocale_pic.map

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   12080 Jun 16 19:12 libSegFault.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   10784 Jun 16 19:12 libSegFault_pic.a

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   10220 Mar  4 21:47 libanl-2.3.2.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   10292 Jun 16 19:12 libanl-2.3.3.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      15 Jun 16 19:13 libanl.so.1 -> libanl-2.3.3.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   14524 Jun 16 19:12 libanl_pic.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root      98 Jun 16 19:12 libanl_pic.map

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      13 Mar  5 00:18 libblkid.so -> libblkid.so.1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      15 Mar  5 00:18 libblkid.so.1 -> libblkid.so.1.0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   21712 Mar  5 00:18 libblkid.so.1.0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1275468 Mar  4 21:47 libc-2.3.2.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1151064 Jun 16 19:12 libc-2.3.3.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      13 Jun 16 19:12 libc.so.6 -> libc-2.3.3.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3059580 Jun 16 19:12 libc_pic.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   31946 Jun 16 19:12 libc_pic.map

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      11 Mar 14 19:08 libcap.so -> libcap.so.1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      14 Mar 14 19:08 libcap.so.1 -> libcap.so.1.10

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    8679 Mar 14 19:08 libcap.so.1.10

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      15 Mar  5 00:18 libcom_err.so -> libcom_err.so.2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      17 Mar  5 00:18 libcom_err.so.2 -> libcom_err.so.2.1

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    6228 Mar  5 00:18 libcom_err.so.2.1

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   20172 Mar  4 21:47 libcrypt-2.3.2.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   18732 Jun 16 19:12 libcrypt-2.3.3.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      17 Jun 16 19:13 libcrypt.so.1 -> libcrypt-2.3.3.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   23544 Jun 16 19:12 libcrypt_pic.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     107 Jun 16 19:12 libcrypt_pic.map

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      17 Mar  4 22:07 libcurses.so -> libncurses.so.5.4

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   11652 Mar  4 21:47 libdl-2.3.2.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   10292 Jun 16 19:12 libdl-2.3.3.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      14 Jun 16 19:13 libdl.so.2 -> libdl-2.3.3.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   17820 Jun 16 19:12 libdl_pic.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     199 Jun 16 19:12 libdl_pic.map

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      11 Mar  5 00:18 libe2p.so -> libe2p.so.2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      13 Mar  5 00:18 libe2p.so.2 -> libe2p.so.2.3

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   16628 Mar  5 00:18 libe2p.so.2.3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      14 Mar  5 00:18 libext2fs.so -> libext2fs.so.2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      16 Mar  5 00:18 libext2fs.so.2 -> libext2fs.so.2.4

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   81784 Mar  5 00:18 libext2fs.so.2.4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      17 Mar  4 22:17 libhistory.so -> libhistory.so.4.3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      17 Mar  4 22:17 libhistory.so.4 -> libhistory.so.4.3

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   21544 Mar  4 22:17 libhistory.so.4.3

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  152264 Mar  4 21:47 libm-2.3.2.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  152616 Jun 16 19:12 libm-2.3.3.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      13 Jun 16 19:13 libm.so.6 -> libm-2.3.3.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  648624 Jun 16 19:12 libm_pic.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    3187 Jun 16 19:12 libm_pic.map

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   11304 Jun 16 19:12 libmemusage.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   12100 Jun 16 19:12 libmemusage_pic.a

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      15 Mar  4 22:07 libncurses.so -> libncurses.so.5

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      17 Mar  4 22:07 libncurses.so.5 -> libncurses.so.5.4

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  272598 Mar  4 22:07 libncurses.so.5.4

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   77680 Mar  4 21:47 libnsl-2.3.2.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   76472 Jun 16 19:12 libnsl-2.3.3.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      15 Jun 16 19:13 libnsl.so.1 -> libnsl-2.3.3.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  137142 Jun 16 19:12 libnsl_pic.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    2186 Jun 16 19:12 libnsl_pic.map

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   27396 Mar  4 21:47 libnss_compat-2.3.2.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   27420 Jun 16 19:12 libnss_compat-2.3.3.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      22 Jun 16 19:13 libnss_compat.so.2 -> libnss_compat-2.3.3.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   36188 Jun 16 19:12 libnss_compat_pic.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     421 Jun 16 19:12 libnss_compat_pic.map

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   14472 Mar  4 21:47 libnss_dns-2.3.2.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   14480 Jun 16 19:12 libnss_dns-2.3.3.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      19 Jun 16 19:12 libnss_dns.so.2 -> libnss_dns-2.3.3.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   13818 Jun 16 19:12 libnss_dns_pic.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     186 Jun 16 19:12 libnss_dns_pic.map

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   34588 Mar  4 21:47 libnss_files-2.3.2.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   34668 Jun 16 19:12 libnss_files-2.3.3.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      21 Jun 16 19:12 libnss_files.so.2 -> libnss_files-2.3.3.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   57244 Jun 16 19:12 libnss_files_pic.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    1764 Jun 16 19:12 libnss_files_pic.map

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   14696 Mar  4 21:47 libnss_hesiod-2.3.2.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   14768 Jun 16 19:12 libnss_hesiod-2.3.3.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      22 Jun 16 19:12 libnss_hesiod.so.2 -> libnss_hesiod-2.3.3.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   19696 Jun 16 19:12 libnss_hesiod_pic.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     515 Jun 16 19:12 libnss_hesiod_pic.map

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   32588 Mar  4 21:47 libnss_nis-2.3.2.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   34440 Jun 16 19:12 libnss_nis-2.3.3.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      19 Jun 16 19:13 libnss_nis.so.2 -> libnss_nis-2.3.3.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   58672 Jun 16 19:12 libnss_nis_pic.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    1389 Jun 16 19:12 libnss_nis_pic.map

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   40896 Mar  4 21:47 libnss_nisplus-2.3.2.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   40800 Jun 16 19:12 libnss_nisplus-2.3.3.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      23 Jun 16 19:12 libnss_nisplus.so.2 -> libnss_nisplus-2.3.3.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   69584 Jun 16 19:12 libnss_nisplus_pic.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    1688 Jun 16 19:12 libnss_nisplus_pic.map

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   11384 Mar  6 05:39 libnss_winbind.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      17 Mar  6 05:39 libnss_winbind.so.2 -> libnss_winbind.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  537188 Mar  6 05:39 libnss_wins.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      14 Mar  6 05:39 libnss_wins.so.2 -> libnss_wins.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      14 Mar  5 00:39 libpam.so -> libpam.so.0.77

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      14 Mar  5 00:39 libpam.so.0 -> libpam.so.0.77

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   27604 Mar  5 00:39 libpam.so.0.77

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      19 Mar  5 00:39 libpam_misc.so -> libpam_misc.so.0.77

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      19 Mar  5 00:39 libpam_misc.so.0 -> libpam_misc.so.0.77

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    8344 Mar  5 00:39 libpam_misc.so.0.77

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      15 Mar  5 00:39 libpamc.so -> libpamc.so.0.77

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      15 Mar  5 00:39 libpamc.so.0 -> libpamc.so.0.77

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    9184 Mar  5 00:39 libpamc.so.0.77

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   24002 Mar 13 00:47 libpci.a

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    4672 Jun 16 19:12 libpcprofile.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    2296 Jun 16 19:12 libpcprofile_pic.a

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      17 Mar  5 00:58 libproc.so -> libproc.so.3.1.15

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root root   36824 Mar  5 00:58 libproc.so.3.1.15

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   62252 Jun 16 19:12 libpthread-0.10.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      18 Jun 16 19:12 libpthread.so.0 -> libpthread-0.10.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  155906 Jun 16 19:12 libpthread_pic.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    4639 Jun 16 19:12 libpthread_pic.map

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      15 Mar  5 01:18 libpwdb.so -> libpwdb.so.0.62

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      15 Mar  5 01:18 libpwdb.so.0 -> libpwdb.so.0.62

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  112168 Mar  5 01:18 libpwdb.so.0.62

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      18 Mar  4 22:17 libreadline.so -> libreadline.so.4.3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      18 Mar  4 22:17 libreadline.so.4 -> libreadline.so.4.3

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  150796 Mar  4 22:17 libreadline.so.4.3

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   63772 Mar  4 21:47 libresolv-2.3.2.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   62416 Jun 16 19:12 libresolv-2.3.3.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      18 Jun 16 19:13 libresolv.so.2 -> libresolv-2.3.3.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   91336 Jun 16 19:12 libresolv_pic.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    1350 Jun 16 19:12 libresolv_pic.map

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   31804 Mar  4 21:47 librt-2.3.2.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   33064 Jun 16 19:12 librt-2.3.3.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      14 Jun 16 19:12 librt.so.1 -> librt-2.3.3.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   75546 Jun 16 19:12 librt_pic.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     660 Jun 16 19:12 librt_pic.map

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   33524 Jun 16 19:12 librtld.os_pic.map

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   44181 Jun 16 19:12 librtld_pic.map

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   31032 Jun 16 15:17 libsandbox.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      10 Mar  5 00:18 libss.so -> libss.so.2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      12 Mar  5 00:18 libss.so.2 -> libss.so.2.0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   17388 Mar  5 00:18 libss.so.2.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      19 Mar  7 21:52 libtermcap.so -> libtermcap.so.2.0.8

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      19 Mar 13 04:25 libtermcap.so.2 -> libtermcap.so.2.0.8

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   10684 Mar  7 21:52 libtermcap.so.2.0.8

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   19880 Jun 16 19:12 libthread_db-1.0.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      19 Jun 16 19:12 libthread_db.so.1 -> libthread_db-1.0.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   62926 Jun 16 19:12 libthread_db_pic.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     900 Jun 16 19:12 libthread_db_pic.map

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    9880 Mar  4 21:47 libutil-2.3.2.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    8412 Jun 16 19:12 libutil-2.3.3.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      16 Jun 16 19:13 libutil.so.1 -> libutil-2.3.3.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   10462 Jun 16 19:12 libutil_pic.a

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root      98 Jun 16 19:12 libutil_pic.map

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      12 Mar  5 00:18 libuuid.so -> libuuid.so.1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      14 Mar  5 00:18 libuuid.so.1 -> libuuid.so.1.2

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    9268 Mar  5 00:18 libuuid.so.1.2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      17 Mar  5 01:18 libwrap.so -> /lib/libwrap.so.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      21 Mar  5 01:18 libwrap.so.0 -> /lib/libwrap.so.0.7.6

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   24448 Mar  5 01:18 libwrap.so.0.7.6

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root      80 Mar 15 19:37 modules

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root     200 Mar  5 00:49 rcscripts

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root    1544 Mar  6 05:39 security

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    1010 Jun 16 19:12 sofini.o

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    1616 Jun 16 19:12 soinit.o

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root     104 Mar  4 21:57 udev-state

=============

Wat ik hier uit opmaak is:

1) glibc 2.3.3 is aangemaakt

2) en actief

Ik heb inmiddels een copie van het systeem op vmware echter zonder internet toegang, lokaal gaat wel. Dus ik kan tarren etc.

Als ik reboot krijg ik:

init version 2.84 booting

INIT: PANIC: segmentation violation at 0x..... (code)! sleeping for 30 seconds.

Dan na ca 2 min. : INIT: entering runlevel: 3

Daarna niets meer (en 100% CPU use).

/sbin/init is een nieuwe versie (datum 16 jul 15:32).

Maakt init deel uit van glibc?

Gentoo 1.4 upgrade guide:

1. Before you begin

Be prepared  (was ik niet)

As with any major upgrade to the core of your Gentoo system, there is always the possibility that unforeseen problems will ensue. It is always prudent to back up all important data before beginning this process. If possible, try to allocate a large block of time for this upgrade, so that you will not feel rushed. All the software on your machine will need to be recompiled.

....... dus zoiets als: zei ik toch?

EN:

=============

Recompile toolchain 

Now you need to recompile your core toolchain with your new compiler. If you are continuing in the same shell, you need to run source /etc/profile as gcc-config instructed you to. (heb ik gedaan) Then emerge glibc and binutils using your new compiler:

# emerge glibc binutils ----->(maakt glibc2.3.3 aan en stop op verwijderen oude glibc)

Warning: It is quite likely that you will upgrade glibc from a 2.2 or older version to 2.3. Do not downgrade glibc afterwards. Any software you have compiled against glibc 2.3 will stop working, and this can make your system unusable.

==========

Het lijkt me dat ik niet terug moet gaan maar een manier moet vinden om de rest te compileren (oa binutils, die nu dus voor de oude glibc gecompileerd zijn).

Iemand enig idee hoe verder. Mischien heeft iemand een idee waar ik binutils gecompileerd tegen glibc-2.3.3.20040420 kan vinden?

groetjes alex

----------

## GuidoJ

Wat als je nu gewoon 

```
emerge binutils
```

 uitvoert (dus zonder glibc)? Krijg je dan binutils gebouwd?

En wat geeft 

```
emerge -s glibc
```

?

----------

## alex_brouwer

emerge binutils

=====================

Calculating dependencies    ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.8-r1 to /

#

Meer niet, doet niets

Dan maar: emerge --debug binutils

=================================

Calculating dependencies  

Parent:    None

Depstring: sys-devel/binutils

Candidates: ['sys-devel/binutils']

ebuild: sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.8-r1

binpkg: None

Parent:    ebuild / sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.8-r1 merge

Depstring: virtual/glibc nls? ( sys-devel/gettext ) !build? ( !bootstrap? ( dev-lang/perl ) ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/libtool ) virtual/glibc nls? ( sys-devel/gettext ) !build? ( !bootstrap? ( dev-lang/perl ) )

Candidates: []

Exiting... ebuild / sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.8-r1 merge

Exiting... None

 ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.8-r1 to /

+ /usr/sbin/ebuild.sh clean

=========================

Dat doet ie in 1 sec. 

emerge -s glibc:

=================

Searching...      

[ Results for search key : glibc ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  app-doc/ebook-glibc

      Latest version available: 2.2.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 803 kB

      Homepage:    http://lidn.sourceforge.net

      Description: ebook-glibc-2.2.4 ebook based on ebook eclass

      License:     OPL

*  sys-libs/glibc

      Latest version available: 2.3.3.20040420

      Latest version installed: 2.3.3.20040420

      Size of downloaded files: 15,671 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/libc.html

      Description: GNU libc6 (also called glibc2) C library

      License:     LGPL-2

----

Die laatste is dus geinstalleerd volgen mij.

(      Latest version installed: 2.3.3.20040420)

Weet iemand hoe ik met de hand de source kan bouwen?

Net zoals de kernel: ./configure, make, make install

Volgens mij is de situatie nu zo dat glibc vervangen is door een nieuwe versie maar dat alle tools nog steeds de oude versie nodig hebben. Zoals ook in de upgrade manual staat moet alles opnieuw gecompileerd worden, maar hoe? Portage gaat hier fout.

Groetjes

----------

## GuidoJ

Je kunt natuurlijk proberen een recente stage1 tar-ball over je huidige systeem heen uit te pakken. Ik zou hem wel eerst uitpakken op een plaats waar het geen kwaad kan en daarna alleen dat over je huidige systeem kopieren wat ook daadwerkelijk nodig hebt (dingen als /bin, /sbin, /usr wel, maar /dev is vermoedelijk niet nodig). Daarna kun je opnieuw een 'emerge sync' en 'emerge -uD world' doen.

----------

## alex_brouwer

Allereerst bedankt voor de reacties.

Ik heb me onvoldoende gerealiseerd dat een update van glibc eigenlijk een COMPLETE update van je systeem is. Alles moet opnieuw gelinked worden....

Dus dit gaat mischien fout omdat niet veel mensen zo stom zijn om dit te doen....  :Rolling Eyes: 

Heb inmiddels een compleet nieuwe machine geinstalleerd (wel GRP gebruikt om het wat sneller te laten gaan, bevalt prima) en de configuratie van de kreupele versie over gezet met ftp. Dit is redelijk snel gegaan en ik heb nu ook nog een nieuwe kerneltje   :Very Happy:  . Wel raar is dat het nu sneller lijkt te werken, maar je daar ga ik geen probleem van maken.

De oude staat nu uit en alles werkt weer als vanouds (en beter).

Allemaal bedankt

met vr. gr

Alex

----------

